# Odin @ 3.5yr



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Got lucky and managed to get a decent stacked shot of Odin while we were out playing. I realize his feet should be showing, but I'm proud of at least getting this much on my own. 










And a head shot.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Is this dog intact?

If not, what age did you neuter?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

He is still intact.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont critique, but a very handsome boy


----------



## Vettahof (Oct 17, 2012)

Handsome


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

vomblack, great looking gsd. is he american show line? east german working line ect....
i like his bone structure. tks


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

He's handsome, but in my very novice and humble opinion, he looks a lot younger than 3.5 years old to me.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

i hope my pup looks that good !!!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> He's handsome, but in my very novice and humble opinion, he looks a lot younger than 3.5 years old to me.


I agree...

He is lacking strong secondary sex characteristics IMO. For a 3.5 year old intact male I would like to see a stronger head, and more definition throughout the body.

His head is more along the lines of a female and I think that he is lacking some muscle, he seems very "pettite". What does he weigh?

The picture makes him look very "leggy", which is why I asked about the neutering. However, he may just appear so tall, because of his smaller frame.

I am not a fan of the curved top line, I would like to see a straighter, smoother topline.

This is all IMO though.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Almost mature male with flat withers, OK topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation in front with a fairly good length of upper arm. Good pasterns. He could use a longer and better set neck to balance out the rest of his body. He has good angulation in the rear, but he is very light in muscling in the rear and it gives him a unbalanced appearance. He is sufficiently masculine and if he had his mouth open in the stacked photo it would help his appearance. He has a very pretty head and while he doesn't have a massive male head, I don't think he looks like a bitch either. Some of the males now have heads that are too big. We are not breeding Newfies or Mastiffs after all. 

My biggest complaint is his overall lack of balance. I like a balanced dog so while parts may be correct they don't blend together well. Hope that makes sense.


----------

